# Jasonzed's myDrone Activity of Eastern Canada



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Ottawa, Ontario






















































Gatineau, Quebec









Kingston, Ontario













































Mississauga, Ontario






















































Toronto, Ontario


































































































































































Waterloo, Ontario


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos by drone :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Montreal


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

More of Montreal
from today


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

more Montreal from today


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

more Montreal
from Westmount city hall




































Concordia University in NDG


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Jason, you have us so excited! You are revolutionizing our local team's photography of our Canadian cities!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

splendid photos using your fish eye lens.


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Thx guys. I'm lovin' it

Niagara Falls of course...


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Downtown Brampton, Ontario


















Vaughan Mills shopping centre, Ontario









Canada's Wonderland



























Hamilton, Ontario


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog. (Mar 25, 2006)

Really cool. What kind of camera is connected to the drone?


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Thx. I'm using a GoPro Hero3+ Black edition. Fun stuff!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! Wow! Wow! your own drone.....

Niagra Falls looks absolutely spectacular -and those scrapers in Mississauga look surreal....


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow! your own drone.....
> 
> Niagra Falls looks absolutely spectacular -and those scrapers in Mississauga look surreal....


I've been consumed by it for the past five weeks


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Mississauga


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Fantastic photos!

Do you require a permit from the local authorities to do that?


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Fantastic photos!
> 
> Do you require a permit from the local authorities to do that?


Thx. Being that it weighs less than 30 pounds and I'm using it for recreational purposes a permit is not required.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

wow, they are great shots with your wide angle lens.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and especially Niagara ones :cheers: :applause:


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

thx^


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Montreal


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Stunning and very informative shots, I like especially the waterscapes.


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Thx
More MTL


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Montreal is very green indeed. Lovely!


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Thx


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates by drone, Jason :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Quebec City


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

more MTL


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Toronto


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Niagara Escarpment


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Mississauga


----------



## TeddyAllen (Oct 20, 2014)

Wow, the view looks awesome. It's making me feel a bit dizzy right now!


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Riverdale Park, Mississauga


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed awesome, very nice updates, Jason :cheers:



Jasonzed said:


>


Allready you have many fans i see...


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

thx.indeed.


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

University of Toronto in Mississauga, Ontario


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Rideau Canal, Ottawa


----------



## kcbs69 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sweet pics!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice aerials as usually :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! People skating on the canal.....


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing photographs.


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

thx


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such a great effect with all of the snow, and the use of B&W.


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

thx


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Is that Niagra Falls above? Spectacular!


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Is that Niagra Falls above? Spectacular!


Yes it is. I hope to have a few more pictures shortly.


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm mulling over whether to get a drone myself. It costs quite a bit and I'm ignorant of the law regarding their flying (can I fly right outside the Gherkin? I think not), but it would sure provide some interesting and unique angles. Keep up the good work, man, very impressive shots!


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

I'm surprised you got away with flying your drone along the border! Great shots all around.


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

El_Greco said:


> I'm mulling over whether to get a drone myself. It costs quite a bit and I'm ignorant of the law regarding their flying (can I fly right outside the Gherkin? I think not), but it would sure provide some interesting and unique angles. Keep up the good work, man, very impressive shots!


I mulled it over last June but bit the bullet and bought it. I could not be happier. Once you get it the cost factor will dissipate because you will be having too much fun. You may not be able to fly around the Gherkin but you will find other great sites and angles. I have a DJI P2 with a GoPro Hero 3+ BE.


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

monkeyronin said:


> I'm surprised you got away with flying your drone along the border! Great shots all around.


No issues so far. Thx.


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Toronto: Scarborough Town Centre


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Scarborough Bluffs


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some stunning geographical features there. Can't quite work out what there white circular feature is - above?


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Some stunning geographical features there. Can't quite work out what there white circular feature is - above?


Thx. The circular feature is just a man-made park. I'm standing in the centre of it.


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Montreal


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Awesome pics.


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

diddyD said:


> Awesome pics.


thx


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

very nice photo collection indeed.


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

thx


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice aerial updates Jason :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

thx


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! So much space in the americas....


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Wow! So much space in the americas....


Well, it would take about 77h (7512KM) to drive from St-John's, Newfoundland to Victoria, BC...there is no doubt a ton of space to fill up


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Sheridan College in Mississauga


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Jasonzed: Toronto's Vibe from the Sky - 8MM 70's style featuring the Flying Zed
Best to watch it in 1080P


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates, Jason :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey, Thx


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------

